

Google Inbox invites are selling for $200+ on EBay - ilyaeck
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Google-Inbox-by-Gmail-Invite-/251688289852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a99ca863c

======
thecrumb
Inbox doesn't work with Google App domains.

Yay.

~~~
ilyaeck
They will probably add it as they go.

